# For all woman



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

Do not walk a way in your married,,,,, 

try million times before you walk,,, maybe your husband love you , and he will change to become what you want,,,

is he the person you fall in love at the first place,,, do you remember when you was talking to him

when you was laughing with him,,,

he is the same and you too the same do not tell he change or you 

but life affect both of you , trouble every where money and work and stress,,,, 

work in your married do not go just as he does not mean nothing to you any more

do not closed your phone as he the bad one here.


please woman think million time before you walk a way


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Men should do the same thing too.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Agreed. Fight for that day you looked into her eyes and she was the most beautiful thing you had ever seen...then said "I do".

You owe it to yourself.


----------

